# Your Domain Account Has Expired



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

I am trying to access a work network. The office computer which is the main computer runs Windows 7. The computer I am using is running Windows XP. On Sunday, the network access worked fine. Yesterday the office was closed. This morning, I cannot access the network.

A Change Domain Password comes up. with the message: "Your domain account has expired. Change your password now or click Cancel to try a different account."

There is only one account. I have tried putting in the password and I tried putting in a new password but in both situations access was still denied. 

Have not been able to figure out how to get back on the network.

Thanks


----------



## YourTechDept (Feb 16, 2016)

Can you give a few more details?
You say "the office computer" - do you mean the PC you normally work at? - Is there also a server to which the office machines connect?
What you say "network access" - do you use a VPN to connect to the office network?


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

I have discovered the answer. I was able to connect with one of the tech guys. The main computer needs to be updated and until that is done I won't be able to access the network. The secretary will be in tomorrow and she will do that then I am sure.


----------



## YourTechDept (Feb 16, 2016)

Makes sense. Sounds like the message is exactly what it says it is - your domain password has expired and they need to reset it now.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 7, 2004)

When the computer updated at some point in time, the updating changed the user names. We finally called a tech guy in to fix it and so we are now back on the network.


----------

